# I Think Religion...



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think religion is used to set up internal barriers within people's minds, to control their morality and responses. The "Apocalypse" will not be literal but will be internal, when the barriers are broken down.

Christianity implies a certain moral code; after all, old testament law is the same for Christians and Jews.

The true "amorality" comes about when these belief systems are abandoned. Then, all the mythology and interpretation goes away, and Man becomes what he truly is.

That's why many here like Western Classical music, because it originated as ceremonial music for the Christian church, and it conveys the same morals and ethics, because that's what it was designed for.

Presently, the "Islamic" terrorists are being called out as "not true Muslims" because their form of Islam is a deviant one, as it is Jihad-oriented, and condones death and murder.

Morals are inherently conveyed by religion, and if music is a tool or expression of that belief system, it is "moral" or "ethical" music by implication, if not overtly.

In general, people are headed for "the light" or the "good" side of their nature, but this is a struggle to maintain, and is not really "natural" because it suppresses or "demonizes" the darker side of Man's nature.

This is like the KKK using Christianity in an altered form; all the did was "change the demon" and substitute those people they did not like.

Even "good" sane Christians can become too over-zealous, and tend to moralize and castigate where they have no right, and this violates other people's freedoms if they happen not to agree.

But "good" and the "light" are always assumed as obvious and universal by the righteous, even when it is not.


----------

